# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  Wii Fit σχεδόν καινούριο + δώρο κάλλυμα σιλικόνης.

## pas2007

Wii Fit σχεδόν καινούριο + δώρο κάλλυμα σιλικόνης.

60€

----------

